# Kangertech SUBOX Mini Questions



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

I am a noob with mods. Recently got a Subox mini, and loving it. Seems all the reviews and hype are strong with this one !!!

I am currently using the 1.5ohm stock coil and totally does the job for me, but I would like to know what can I expect with the sub-ohm coils ?

Couple of other questions:

On 1.5 ohm stock coil, I can't Vape above 17 watts, what would be the reason ?
I vape about 5ml a day, how long can I expect a coil to last ?
Other than cost, what are the benefits to building coils over buying stock coils ?
I have noticed liquid in the airflow section of the tank every now and then. Should this be a concern ?
Are the airflow adjustments just for cloud production, or does it have other functions ?
What is the voltage reading on the mod's screen for ?
What sort of maintenance should I be giving the device ? The reason I ask, is my pen style device needs to be kept in tip-top shape to get a decent tasting vape, yet this device seems to just keep working. I have done nothing in the last 2 weeks, other than charge and re-fill juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (26/1/16)

Hello mate,
Go to Newbies Corner on forum and check out a brilliant post from @free3dom called Intro to Vaping + the Sub Box Mini. Fantastic resource for anything about Sub Box Mini. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Soprono (26/1/16)

Agreed these are "newbee" questions which most are answered on the thread.


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

Thanks, I will post on that thread


----------



## Ezekiel (26/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> On 1.5 ohm stock coil, I can't Vape above 17 watts, what would be the reason



Interesting, I didn't think the mod would actually limit your choice! Well done for safety!

According to Ohm's Law, if you vape at 1.5 ohm at 17 watts, you will be pressing 5.05 V and 3.37 Amps. Since your battery, if fully charged, is very likely around 4.2 V max, that means it will have to overdraw the battery in order to reach 5.05 V - which is not good for the battery. This becomes worse as the battery level decreases. I'm _guessing_ the mod doesn't allow anything over 17 watts on a 1.5 ohm coil for safety reasons! (Not electrically trained - so if anybody knows more, then please correct me!)


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Interesting, I didn't think the mod would actually limit your choice! Well done for safety!
> 
> According to Ohm's Law, if you vape at 1.5 ohm at 17 watts, you will be pressing 5.05 V and 3.37 Amps. Since your battery, if fully charged, is very likely around 4.2 V max, that means it will have to overdraw the battery in order to reach 5.05 V - which is not good for the battery. This becomes worse as the battery level decreases. I'm _guessing_ the mod doesn't allow anything over 17 watts on a 1.5 ohm coil for safety reasons! (Not electrically trained - so if anybody knows more, then please correct me!)



Sorry, I described it wrong. It will go above 17 watts, but the vape tastes burnt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

